# Are all crankbaits made equal?



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Guys do you think for the most part all crankbaits are the same in action or quality?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

No. Action is a big thing. One that looks like its the same as another might have just a bit tighter wiggle or even a wider wiggle. The action actually varites form crank types to crank types. I got a few that I was sure would kill fish. Had one fish take it. That was it. Color may have alot to do with why a fish hits it, but the action vibration and way it moves though the water are why a fish takes an intrest in it. I usually just fish for smallies cause I have to travel a waz for largies. I have tryed such things as wiggle worts DT's and other cranks like that with little resalts. But long minnow type have worked the best for me.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

NO. Definitely not.

Even from sample to sample of the same model, with the same color, action and fish-catching ability is different.

I had one Rapala Long Cast that just slayed the bass, and after I lost it the next two just didn't cut it. Each individual crank is tuned just a bit different than the next. Once in a while you get lucky and find the one that nails 'em.

I don't fish a lot of cranks, outside of trolling for eyes, I throw a few in Late May/June for bass, but that's about the extent of it.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah I agree with nj, when you tie a crank on run it along side the boat and watch its action. Sometimes the bait will want to run to one side or another, you can fix this by bending the eye on the bait the opposite way its tailing. This usually makes them run true.


----------

